# Bowling.



## IKE (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm not sure if bowling is classified as a game or a sport but it seems to me to have declined in popularity......we had two bowling alleys in town and I saw in the paper that one had closed the doors last week.

I can recall when growing up my mom being on a gals bowling league for many years and it seems like every weekend bowling was on TV but now I can't recall when the last time was that I saw pro bowling on TV.

I've bowled several times in my life and although I had fun I never was very good at it.....I seemed to be better at keeping the cobwebs out of the gutters than I was at knocking over the pins. 

Anyone here still bowl occasionally, used to bowl casually or be on a league ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 18, 2018)

We have venues called Main Event..They are for everyone..On week-ends they host birthday parties for the youngsters and during the week the bar is open for adults..
.
They have bowling along with video games pool tables and various other games to keep the kids entertained..

I have been the twice and it is always crowded!! 
.

.

.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 18, 2018)

When I was growing up  my mother & father were both in bowling leagues. They were both very good bowlers. My dad bowled some perfect games. I was in a league as a kid too. It was popular back then in my small northern town. Years later they started playing golf and really enjoyed that too.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 18, 2018)

We used to bowl years ago but haven't done so in a long while.   It was fun and good exercise, but nowadays I'd cringe at the rented shoes.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 18, 2018)

Lol, you're right that seems gross now to think of wearing stinky rented bowling shoes.:laugh:


----------



## Falcon (Jan 18, 2018)

Used to bowl but not anymore.  MY  (late)  wife and I belonged to a league.  Lot of fun.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 18, 2018)

*I was on a league in high school.  But I sucked.  I used to play occasionally but have not in years.  With my shoulders being off kilter now, not sure I can do more now than play a couple bowling games I play online.  

*


----------



## jujube (Jan 18, 2018)

We went bowling sometime during 2017, but it had been a long dry spell for years before that.  My ball was still good, but my bowling shoes had shriveled up.  

I did hurt for days afterward, though.  I must have used muscles that had been on vacation for a long time - LOL.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2018)

My dad bowled with his league, Duckpin bowling (small pins, small balls) He would take me on practice nights as a little girl, feed me coins for the pin ball machines where I played with another guy's little girl.

About 12 years ago, I took it up with a casual friends league, but 10 pin. Got my own ball, shoes, and carrying case. I was terrible! Brooklyn, every time!  Even when I did get a strike, it was Brooklyn! I gave up.

But I do miss the fun, friends, snacks and laughs we all had.

It's great exercise, good team-building skills, fun social time, fun and I don't understand why it would fade.


----------



## jujube (Jan 18, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> My dad bowled with his league, *Duckpin bowling *(small pins, small balls) He would take me on practice nights as a little girl, feed me coins for the pin ball machines where I played with another guy's little girl.
> 
> About 12 years ago, I took it up with a casual friends league, but 10 pin. Got my own ball, shoes, and carrying case. I was terrible! Brooklyn, every time!  Even when I did get a strike, it was Brooklyn! I gave up.
> 
> ...



Oh, I wish there was someplace around here to bowl duckpins.  I used to do that in Virginia and loved it.  I introduced it to a friend of mine who had had polio as a child which had left her with weak hands.  She couldn't handle a regular bowling ball but was dynamite with a duckpin ball.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 18, 2018)

I had fun bowling in a work beer league many years ago. I never was competitive but always seemed to bowl better later in the night after a couple of beers. Bowling is pretty big with the kids in their 20's and 30's here. Many places set aside times when they turn down the main lights and have strobe lights flashing while playing popular music and such. Different atmosphere but the younger ones seem to enjoy it so that's nice.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2018)

Bowling Doodle...Read more and watch the video HERE.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 18, 2018)

That's pretty cute, SeaBreeze. Gorgeous dog.:dog:


----------

